# Taps - for the fallen



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

So, my other hobby is trumpet, and today I participated in trumpets across America.

#TrumpetsAcrossAmerica #CBSTaps

https://youtu.be/2MPRVLmtMKk

Day is Done
Gone the Sun
From the Lakes 
From the Hills
From the Sky
All is Well
Safely Rest
God is Nigh

Thanks to those who gave all.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

That's great. &#127482;&#127480;


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

